# Is this mites?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mites is my best guess, but I am open to other suggestions of what it may be. At first I thought it was because her momma, Gypsy, can sometimes have flaky skin, but after dealing with the lice I have to wonder if we are battling mites.

I noticed it on her when I was trimming her hooves and snapped a few pictures. The day before yesterday, I sprayed the area with Vinegar, and today, I dusted her back legs with DE. Will DE and Equisect help deal with mites? I’d rather not have to use Ivormectin again unless I have to.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I've never seen leg mites so I am not sure, but it looks like it might be. I would try Nu-Stock before anything else. Recipe for homemade Nu-Stock: 73% sulphur, 2% pine oil, 25% mineral oil. (I assume it's measured by weight, not volume. :shrug


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Yes. I believe that is caused by mites. I had a lot of trouble with that last year. Not so much this year. I believe the copper bolusing I did last fall is the reason I had less trouble this year. But my theories are constantly changing.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, milkmaid. Do you know the dosage for that, and how to apply?

Thanks, Tenacross, good to know I'm not alone. I'm getting pretty stressed with new kids coming in 5 weeks -- I really want all these nasties gone.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh, and will it matter what kind of mites she has, for the Nu Stock to work? I'm researching all I can and want to give it a shot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://lightlivestockequipment.com/witchesbrew.php

If you have done the Ivomec injections already, then you shouldn't have to redo them. This looks like it has been there for a while.


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 12, 2013)

Ivermectin is good for mites and worms as well.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Oh, and will it matter what kind of mites she has, for the Nu Stock to work? I'm researching all I can and want to give it a shot.


No, it shouldn't. You just smear it on the area. Someone in another thread said to do it every 3 days, and that sounds right to me.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I ordered it. Thanks, Karen! We only did one Injection, which killed the live lice, and have been using Equisect to kill the eggs. So far, so good, haven't seen a single live lice  Hopefully if the Mites are still up and kicking, the Nu-Stock will put an end to their antics ... forever *evil laugh*


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Well it figures. My yearling doe, Fearless, is keeping her mother company while she is in the kidding stall. Noticed the tell tale scabbies. Put her on the stand, trimmed her feet, shaved pasterns with clippers and smeared on the Nustock. It's been there awhile. I better get proactive with the rest of the herd. How come pour on Ivermec doesn't work?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you read the link in the above post that I posted, it will give you a lot of info on it. Been seeing this in alpacas for years.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for the information, Karen


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's snowing now, and I have to wonder ... will the snow kill the mites? Hopeful thinking, I know :laugh:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I had 1 goat have those mites, I used Sevin dust and gone. Really cheap, too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, Di, if the Nu Stock doesn't work I will consider that.


----------

